# Realistic low latency DDR4



## Jism (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm looking to upgrade my memory kit, it pretty much fails to boot properly on a X570 with a 2700X. However it's not just any random memory kit. I'm looking for a (32/64GB) kit with realisticly low latency's able to run at 3466Mhz at CL12 or so. Does that even exist? Or do i need to aim for kits that have rated speeds of 5000Mhz and downclock for tighter timings?

Everything in ryzen is pretty much related to getting better / lower latency's. So why not give it a shot, maxing out a 2700X with the lowest possible timings?


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 9, 2020)

Your best bet would be some of the expensive 4000+ C16 kits but there's no guarantee that you will be able to run C12 at 3466

I'm pretty sure the "sweetspot" for Ryzen RAM is 3200c14/3600c16 anything above and beyond those timings/latencies produces diminishing returns

Not too mention that 32GB/64GB you're probably going to be filling all 4 RAM slots which will put more of a strain on the IMC so aiming for super low CL will be all the much harder. 

What is your current RAM?


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 9, 2020)

2700x will not achieve those latencies with that amount or GBs. Hell I doubt many 2700x can do C12 on 3200 with 16GB and even if it does you are looking at a El Dorado sample.


----------



## Jism (Oct 9, 2020)

A Corsair vengenace kit... it used to work on a X470-F before with 3466Mhz speeds and tight as possible latency's. Since that board died to initially a sporadic NIC (intel ...) and completely busted out in barely weeks i had to replace it. It ran for months completely stable. Now on the X570 Aorus Elite it's impossible to get it running onto it's designed speeds at all. And believe me ive tried 5 different biosses and every possible setting in there to make it run. Impossible.

The CPU is good for what i do; boost clocks are constant in 4.2Ghz range due to the great cooling the chip has. I'm not sure if CL12 is even possible at 3466Mhz.



ShurikN said:


> 2700x will not achieve those latencies with that amount or GBs. Hell I doubt many 2700x can do C12 on 3200 with 16GB and even if it does you are looking at a El Dorado sample.



Previous setup did 3466Mhz flawless; that's the point. On this "newer" board i cant get it to run properly as intended. I have to manually set 3066Mhz and with some BCLK tweaks reach 3166Mhz.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 9, 2020)

Jism said:


> A Corsair vengenace kit... it used to work on a X470-F before with 3466Mhz speeds and tight as possible latency's. Since that board died to initially a sporadic NIC (intel ...) and completely busted out in barely weeks i had to replace it. It ran for months completely stable. Now on the X570 Aorus Elite it's impossible to get it running onto it's designed speeds at all. And believe me ive tried 5 different biosses and every possible setting in there to make it run. Impossible.
> 
> The CPU is good for what i do; boost clocks are constant in 4.2Ghz range due to the great cooling the chip has. I'm not sure if CL12 is even possible at 3466Mhz.


LPX by any chance? 

Anyway, if it's not playing nice with your current board your best bet is to probably just sell it, recoup the cost and buy a different kit, I can recommend personally G-Skill and Team Group kits having had decent success with them on Ryzen builds

Managed to boot up with CL12 at 3133 1.47v it wouldn't take at 3200, though I was running them at 1.45v then not sure if it was the extra voltage or the drop in speed, or maybe a combination of both


----------



## Jism (Oct 10, 2020)

I thought the speed was the limiting factor in a 2700x and not the latency's?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccnfmz

There's a dude who was able to run 3200Mhz / CL12 or so. We evolved now and newer kits are appearing in the market. I dont want to buy / exchange / trade in kits all the time to see if i have a solid 3466Mhz setup with CL12


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

As you can see from an earlier bench, 3600 CL16 yielded a much better result in read, write copy and latency


----------



## Jism (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes correct,

I assume my 2700x would run any kit at 3466Mhz at ease, but it's more a LATENCY question (=CL12!) rather then the max speed. I know higher speed favors vs latency; but what if i already have the best possible speed for this CPU and looking for CL12 latency's here. That's the question. Latency's still add up.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

c12

I've ran c12 latency, it sucks, and you wont get that at the same speeds as say c14/c16 so you need to lower the speed and the result is read, write and copy + latency all go down.

Case in point shoot for 3400/3600 c14/c16 as that's as good as it gets with Ryzen

with slight tweaking I could run 3200 cl12, but you can clearly see that 3600 even at +4 CL is superior in every way


----------



## Adhyaksa17 (Oct 10, 2020)

Jism said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my memory kit, it pretty much fails to boot properly on a X570 with a 2700X. However it's not just any random memory kit. I'm looking for a (32/64GB) kit with realisticly low latency's able to run at 3466Mhz at CL12 or so. Does that even exist? Or do i need to aim for kits that have rated speeds of 5000Mhz and downclock for tighter timings?
> 
> Everything in ryzen is pretty much related to getting better / lower latency's. So why not give it a shot, maxing out a 2700X with the lowest possible timings?


If I check your timing in nanoseconds on this website https://notkyon.moe/ram-latency.htm
3466 cl12 is so tight timing with 6,9ns equivalent 7ns. Gskill 4000cl15 with extremely tight timing rated in 7.5ns maybe the best choices if you need latency under 7ns, with minimal effort to OC the kits 4000cl15. But the price of the kits is very high. Kits that have rated 5000mhz not necessarily able to reach 3466 mhz cl12 if the rated timing in nanoseconds is not close to 7ns. Sorry for my poor english, I hope you can take the point


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 12, 2020)

3600/3733 C14 is the upper end of the sweet spot for Zen+ with B-Die, at those settings a 2700X should get sub 60ns in Aida64. 

Good B-Die kits can do 3466 C12 / 3800 C14 around 1.5V, but going super tight might require active cooling for the modules to keep them stable.


----------



## joemama (Oct 12, 2020)

I would rather get a better CPU with 3200 CL14 RAM than upgrade to such a high grade RAM, 3466 at CL12 is almost impossible for the current RAM kits on the market so it's definitely going to be very expensive, so I don't think this is worth it.


----------



## Bones (Oct 12, 2020)

Biggest thing I see is the board, not the chip or RAM sticks.

I'm not gonna repost all that, instead I'll just leave this here:








						Does my cpu support this ram?
					

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ram-not-working-stably-with-xmp-profile-enabled-please-help.272813/  Hey, another thread about it not working.  It's not like we don't see two or three of these each week...:rolleyes:




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 12, 2020)

Did you use 4x16 sticks? The X470 might have been a T-top MB which prefers 4 sticks while your new one is probably Daisy chain which prefers only 2 sticks in A2-B2-slot. 

My best bet would be finding 2x32 if you need 64gb or 2x16 if you can live with 32gb. 

As for speed Samsung B-dies are the best but 2x16 is expensive and 2x32 I don't believe exists. 

The only 2 kits that could possibly do 3200cl12 would be Samsung B-die or Micron rev E, the latter with worse subs. 

I would wait for the new gen Ryzen og upgrade to a 3700X of I were you, IMC is better than on the 2700X so you are more likely to get good speed.


----------

